# Dyeing biggy error



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I'm scr#%@d! I plopped a hank of wool, that had been split off from a large order, in a dyebath and assumed it had ties!!! I have a feeling it didn't and now I'm dreading the point of reskeining it.

I at least found where the two ends were tied together. Any tips????


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

OH! and it's fingering! and maybe even lighter...grrrrrrrr


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh dear .... would fabric softener help? - making it a bit slippery?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh dear, do just a bit at a time until you understand how it is tangled. Hope you get it tackled.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh no, I'm not to good at untangling yarn....people say to take your time and shake it not pull. I would do a little bit here and there, if it starts to stress you put it down, then go back to it later 

Good luck


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Send it over - my favorite thing!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Oh dear .... would fabric softener help? - making it a bit slippery?


This is a great tip, H. It at least couldn't hurt....would help with possible snagging of the wool against wool.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Send it over - my favorite thing!


Actually, me too ????
If the wool seems to be a bit "sticky" I might treat it with fabric softener, as bethshangirl said above.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

At least you have two ends. Make sure it's completely dry. Try putting your hands inside the skein and stretch it several times to see if that will loosen it. When I say stretch, I mean snap your hands further apart in a "jerking" motion. Put it on a swift. If one of the ends "falls out" of the skein, try to start winding with that end. 
Try not to pass the end/ball under or over other strands or you will have to do that for the whole skein. Hope this makes sense. Be glad it isn't boucle or mohair. Good luck. ab


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shepherd will take. lol OMG I do not envy you right now. Keep taking breaks and walk away if it gives you to much trouble. It took me 3 weeks to unravel a skein I forgot to tie. It was for a custom order and I sent her the first 3 skeins then when I finally got this one unscrambled cursing an swearing but it got done and she got her 4 skein. Now I check to see if it is tied in 4 places.


----------



## LinnK (Dec 12, 2015)

I ball from both ends and find it satisfying when the balls meet. This won’t be the first mistake so take a deep breath and speak from experience when the topic comes up in conversations later in life!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Patience! And lay it on a table after thoroughly dry, and and sort of shake apart, until you can see what you have. Keep those ends in sight, one on each side. I slowly wind into two balls from each end, going under and over tangles as needed. Do not try to pull yarn out, it makes tangles worse and results in knots. Just go slow and easy and it will untangle.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Work slowly and be carful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If all else fails, it is a new novelty yarn. Just cut and tie all of the short little pieces together. Once it is knit up it will look intentional.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> If all else fails, it is a new novelty yarn. Just cut and tie all of the short little pieces together. Once it is knit up it will look intentional.


This made me smile.
:sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

MrsMurdog said:


> If all else fails, it is a new novelty yarn. Just cut and tie all of the short little pieces together. Once it is knit up it will look intentional.


How creative! I am going to remember this. In fact, it must be fun to try - especialy in something felted!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my. It’s hapoened to me. Patience and time


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> If all else fails, it is a new novelty yarn. Just cut and tie all of the short little pieces together. Once it is knit up it will look intentional.


I like this method...boutique yarn!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> I like this method...boutique yarn!


All our creations are 'boutique'!
:sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, I hope you had success with it.


----------

